# New Camry Hybrid Boasts 30% Improved Fuel Economy



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

_" New for the 2012 Camry Hybrid, an EV Drive mode allows the driver to operate the car on the electric motor alone for up to 1.6 miles at lower speeds (below approximately 25 mph). The EV indicator illuminates when the vehicle is being propelled solely by the electric motor. "_

That's a massive 33 1/3 % up on the old prius!


----------

